# help ref sicily please



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

has anyone being to sicily in a large camper? we would like to go early jan 2008 for six weeks, we have a hymer s820 8.2mtr and are after help as to roads are they very narrow or would we be ok. len


----------



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Len; 

You will be ok. We were in Sicily and Sardinia May/June this year. Although we were in our previous MH 6m long we saw some big RV's on the island. 

A couple of tips. 

Try to stay out of the towns if at all possible: use the free motorways around the island, quite good. There are very few white lines in towns, so take your time. Watch out for drivers in front simply stopping to park in the middle of the road, or nose first to the edge of the road. The island is stuffed full of Greek and Roman temples, as good as you get anywhere. Not sure if you are driving south through Italy, but the motorway system after Rome is rubbish. We did the short crossing, about 35 euros to Messina. Buy the tickets in town at the central office, get on the ferry and keep your fingers crossed as you get off! We used an ACSI card, visit their web page to get ideas for campsites.

Regards Mike74


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

fatwallet said:


> has anyone being to sicily in a large camper? we would like to go early jan 2008 for six weeks, we have a hymer s820 8.2mtr and are after help as to roads are they very narrow or would we be ok. len


Len,

Let me have an e mail address and I'll send you some info.

Don


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Me too please Don. Our's is only 6m though but I am sure the info will be useful.

Pat


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Len,

We are in Italy at the moment heading towards Sicily and having a great time. We have (including mobility scooter on back) approx 30 foot to accomodate and the Italians seem to think our twin axle Auto Trail is BIG LOL but apart from a couple of dodgy moments we have had no trouble so far with getting around in our outfit and despite some of the pitches on Sostas and campsites being somewhat smaller than average we have never been turned away or not been able to fit on anywhere yet!

At the moment we are parked for the night on an Aree di Sosta in Pisa which is approx a 5/10 min walk from the leaning tower and there is ample room for large vehicles and even a big RV would be fine here. I found this Sosta thanks to the lovely, helpful members here on MHF and I cannot thank Eddied, Rapide and many others for their tips and suggestions - they have certainly helped to make our trip so enjoyable. 

You will find plenty of Sostas all over Italy and they are similar to French Aires but in major towns/cities close to popular attractions they are not particularly cheap but they are certainly very convenient and we are happy to pay for that. We have wildcamped too - these spots are usually frequented by Italians and if you see a load of motorhomes parked up with their silver screens on you can take it that it is a popular stopover and you will be relatively safe. In fact, so far on our travels we have only come across one other british couple everyone else is either Italian, French or German! 

Having internet connection via our laptop has been invaluable for helping to enhance our trip and as a source of information e.g for places to visit etc it has been a wonderful tool and if there is anyway you can connect during your travels then I suggest you do so and then if you get stuck or want any advice you can always post a message on MHF can't you? I can guarentee you, you will receive plenty of helpful replies!

The weather has been glorious so far too and quite hot during the day but come the evening bbrrrrrrr it is defiinitely nippy!

Don't worry about the size of your motorhome Len - you should be fine but just watch out for the mad Italian drivers!!!!!

Sue


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sicily info*

 
Buon giorno Len,
if you have a look around the Continental Touring Info forum on here, you'll find that a good deal of info on Sicily has been posted.
The weather in late Winter/early Spring will be much warmer than Northern Europe, but not as warm as Southern Spain. Expect also some cold, wet, windy spells, with snow on the higher mountains.
The warmest bits will be of course the southern coastlines. Plenty of campsites/sostas around, size of vehicle in winter shouldn't be a problem.
For starters:
www.faitasicilia.it
for weather forecasts
www.eurometeo.com
saluti,
eddied


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

there is a document in the downloads section all about Italy and Sicily
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=3&lid=16&type=url#get

I believe it was written by you Don


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

*info sicily please*

thank you for your replies, much apprecated. len


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Hi Len,

We're bigger than most at 8x2.5x3.5M, in Sardinia at the moment, heading for Sicily. We spent a month there last winter and had a fab time. 

The towns can be tight and we had a couple of occasions when we had to reverse up a long way, but we were trying to find windsurfing spots on the coast. Just remember that the Italian approach to road signs is a bit different - because there's a sign to the main road doesn't mean it's necessarily the best way for a large vehicle - you might like us get stuck following the signed route only to find there's a handy dual carriageway alternative with no signs at all...

Don't be worried though, everyone takes it in their stride and smiles. 

BTW I like the motorways South of Rome - They're mostly FREE 

Chris


----------

